# Ducato Horn Problem



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chaps

I have a problem with the horn on my Ducato, I believe this is not an uncommon problem with these but after spending most of the weekend trying to get a **** out of it, i need help

It stopped working, after reading any correspondence, I tried hitting it, gently- no good, disassembling the steering wheel I still have no toot. I am not electically minded, so havn't delved too deeply into that side but have tried a direct feed to to battery,- horn worked continuosly so the replacement horn I bought was not needed. I did take the wires form existing horn and connected to new horn - no toot so I took another earth from a point and connected to the earth in the push panel - no toot. I prised the brass plate out a little make sure that contacts were made but no good.

The 2 wires that are connected to the horn are connected to a relay, along with a few other wires, could this be the thing that failed. I don't know what the relay also controls (there are 4 spades on the relay and all are used) but hav't discovered anything else not working so am not sure if this is the problem

Any help would be appreciated

David


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

There is a lot of info about the Ducato/Boxer horn in the forum. A search might be helpful. I moved mine to a position where I could access it more easily. Often adjustment of the screw on the horn will correct the problem.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Brackpack said:


> Hi Chaps
> 
> I have a problem with the horn on my Ducato, I believe this is not an uncommon problem with these but after spending most of the weekend trying to get a **** out of it, i need help
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi David/Brackpack! Just seen your post. 

I have a Peugeot, supposedly the same as Ducato & Citreon. 

On the straight, my hooter was fine. If the steering wheel was turned slightly, the horn would not work. Luckily, on MOT ramp, the wheels were straight ahead so the problem was not spotted! 

I also checked all obvious contacts and got nowhere. Annoyed! Next MOT due!

On Monday, off came the steering wheel. Alongside the fluted stem, I found two brass contacts, covered in grease. I bent them up a little, cleaned some grease off, reassembled, horn worked fine, even with wheel turned. Then - wheel off again, refit straight! I hate a cockeyed wheel! 

Best wishes from UncleNorm


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine failed as well. Took it off to check on a spare battery. Is was trying but no good.
I went to local motorist shop and bought a new one for a tenner. Works a treat.
Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Mine failed as well. Took it off to check on a spare battery. Is was trying but no good.
> I went to local motorist shop and bought a new one for a tenner. Works a treat.
> Johnny F


Same here, but our was a lot less than a tenner, from a motor factor (trade).

Jock.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I had the same problem on a 2003 Swift Kon-Tiki, the horn failed so bought new one from motorists shop. Very awkward to get to though as it is behind the bumper/front skirt on the passenger side. Well done Fiat. #-o


----------

